# Bwrag's Follistatin 344 run



## bwrag (Aug 23, 2011)

I decided to give it a try. I will change nothing about my diet or training. Im taking creatine and animal pak as far as other supplements, and no other peptides. So this is to see what folli will do on its own. took my first 100mcg today

8-23-2011

630 am

weight 224
neck 17.25"
shoulder 54.5"
chest&back 47.5"
upper arms 17"
forearms 13.5"
stomach(around bellybutton) 34.25"
quad  (6 inch above knee) 25"
calves 17.5"

all measurements were done relaxed and unflexed.

to see my diet & training check out my training journal.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 23, 2011)

woo hoo another one in, Subbed buddy!


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 23, 2011)

Subbed. From the description, I think it would work best late in a cycle. But I'd like to see what it does on it's own.


----------



## GMO (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice, a log with a different set of conditions and variables.  We are definitely putting Folli to the test here on IM.

I'm in...


----------



## bwrag (Aug 23, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> woo hoo another one in, Subbed buddy!


 
More Info and testers the better.



SloppyJ said:


> Subbed. From the description, I think it would work best late in a cycle. But I'd like to see what it does on it's own.


 
We shall see.




GMO said:


> Nice, a log with a different set of conditions and variables. We are definitely putting Folli to the test here on IM.
> 
> I'm in...


 
I think after all is said and done IM members will have deff. put folli through the ringer.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 23, 2011)

Subbed!!! I will be running this also real soon!!!! I've heard great things about Follastin so I guess I am going to see for myself!! I will be following along bro and good luck!!!!


----------



## Hench (Aug 23, 2011)

Sub'd. 

I highly recommend you add a sizeable amount of cals to you diet in order to take full advantage of the compound.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 23, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> Subbed!!! I will be running this also real soon!!!! I've heard great things about Follastin so I guess I am going to see for myself!! I will be following along bro and good luck!!!!



Thanks well see how it goes



Hench said:


> Sub'd.
> 
> I highly recommend you add a sizeable amount of cals to you diet in order to take full advantage of the compound.




I was thinking about it but I want to keep everything the same this go around to see what it does without assistance. Next time though I have been following yours thats a insane amount of calories(in a good way). I gain weight really easy so Im hesitant to raise calories that high, I dont have the juevos to go that high.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 25, 2011)

8-25-2011

630 am

weight 225

upper arms 17.25"
stomach(around bellybutton) 34"

I am pound more, my arms are up .25" and waist is down .25". Hopefully I say on this track

all measurements were done relaxed and unflexed.

to see my diet & training check out my training journal.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 25, 2011)

all I have to say is fucking pump. damn this shit gives you a pump.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 27, 2011)

226 waist is still down a 1/4 inch so it promising. Today is high calorie day so well see.


----------



## woodswise (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Bwrag.  I have been following your follistatin journal since you started.  Thanks for helping us learn.  

I'm just wondering, how's it going?  You still gaining 1 lb per day?  Any negative sides???  

Take care.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 31, 2011)

didnt weigh this morning, but tomorrow will be 10 days and I will weigh and take all measurement. No side effects to note.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Sep 3, 2011)

BuMP!!!!! Whats your ending weight bro??? I have some waiting for me for my 8th week of my next blast and just wondering what should I expect!!!!


----------



## woodswise (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey bud.

Looking forward to your final update on folli.  Did you keep your gains?  Would you do it again?  Any negative sides?  Overall what is your impression?  Thanks.

ww.


----------

